

IKEA to sell furniture that can wirelessly charge your phone - AriinPHD
http://www.cnet.com/news/ikea-to-sell-furniture-that-can-wirelessly-charge-your-phone/

======
DenisM
Most devices I bought from Ikea failed - clocks run slow 3 out of 5) lamps
fail to turn on (2 out of 3), and flicker when they do. I don't see myself
ever buying anything electric from that shop.

~~~
64mb
Maybe all of your other clocks run fast?

